# Kohler Standby Generators



## xyxoxy (Dec 28, 2012)

I have been researching standby generators and am pretty well set on Kohler. 
Does anyone know if there is any significant difference between the RESA models that you purchase through a dealer and the RESAL models that you can purchase yourself from Home Depot etc? I know some manufacturers use different model numbers for the exact same product so that they can market and price them differently, but I don't know if that is the case here.

I emailed Kohler and they sent me specs on both units but they avoided answering my question directly. Basically they just told me that the RESAL units have set packages that cannot be changed, but if I go through a dealer I can tailor the options to my needs. They would not say whether the main units were the same or different.

One of the contractors I spoke to mentioned that the RESA units they sell have a newer transfer switch and that the RESAL units from Home Depot are not built to the same standards... whatever that means.

The thing is, I can save $1500 - $2000 by purchasing the unit myself and having someone install it... which is just about the difference between being able to do the job at all or wait until another day. But I don't want to save $2000 now if it means I'll only regret it later because of failures and repairs.

Thoughts?


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

We sell standbys (not Kohler) and frequently run into this question. One of the major issues here is after sales service. H-D will be more than happy to sell the unit but who will be there to 'commission' it, that is someone who will go over the install start it it up and make sure everything is working properly. The electrician or gas fitter won't do it, they are not mechanics.
You also need to be concerned with warranty repairs and maintenance, the Homely Despot doesn't do that either. There is a reason they can undercut the dealer.


----------



## Powerws (Oct 8, 2016)

*Kohler Generator*

I have researched this as well. At the end of the day I have decided to purchase a Kohler 15 KW generator that has 547 hours on it. Best of all I can pick it up for $800 bucks and it included the transfer switch! With the money I save I can get it installed. Now I do understand mechanics and the is an air cooled Wisconsin 4 cylinder engine that runs on propane. My electrician is also a mechanic and said he would help me get it right. I would hold out and find a deal and save the money! JMHO! Good Luck!


----------

